# Model of 1967 Ford Mustang GT-500



## Empiu (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi  Does anybody know where I could buy model of car 1967 Ford Shelby Mustang GT500 - Eleanor ?? I live in Poland and this model is practicly unavaible in my country  If anybody could help me I would be very grateful  

Cheers

Joanna


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2007)

ebay.com?


----------

